# I’m wonder who will deliver groceries for this person



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

LOL.. 60 items, $0.09 tip. I believe this shithead would hungry all day long with order like this. I’m wondering who would do this for him/her. MF, if you put a note states that you are a handicap or senior, I would definitely accept and deliver this order to you. If you are mother****er healthier than me(I’m cancer survivor), I would say you will hungry as hell without food.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

9 whole cents!!! woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

How long did it take you to shop? 1/2 hour? then drive 2 miles and you made $21? Just curious . . . what would you consider being fairly compensated for this trip?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Is there a case of water involved? I already see 3 cartons of eggs - that alone is a headache. 68 items is hardly 1/2 hour with shopping, checking out, etc. that’s more like an hour.

I’d sooner do it for no tip than this insult - he actually typed $0.09 as a tip.

Eff him.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> LOL.. 60 items, $0.09 tip. I believe this shithead would hungry all day long with order like this. I’m wondering who would do this for him/her. MF, if you put a note states that you are a handicap or senior, I would definitely accept and deliver this order to you. If you are mother****er healthier than me(I’m cancer survivor), I would say you will hungry as hell without food.
> View attachment 634812


I'm kinda thinking someone would have to be nuts to do any of this shopping crap at all
It would be bad enough to have to go to the place and hump the shit in and out of the car
Much less walking around the store picking the order too


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm kinda thinking someone would have to be nuts to do any of this shopping crap at all
> It would be bad enough to have to go to the place and hump the shit in and out of the car
> Much less walking around the store picking the order too


I tried it a couple times. To say it sucks is an understatement.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

It’s insane to shop for people. I only do X, pick them up, drop them off. But if that works in your world, fine.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm kinda thinking someone would have to be nuts to do any of this shopping crap at all
> It would be bad enough to have to go to the place and hump the shit in and out of the car
> Much less walking around the store picking the order too


Lol, that's what I was thinking. WTF is going to be dumb enough to drive there, spend God knows how long hunting high and low in a store they don't know for 28 items, and then drive to someone's house and take it all to their door, all for 20 bucks???


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That would take forever. I don't mind some of that but 27 items better pay at least $30


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi All. I can verify that some claimed this order, Dam it, this person must be desperate for his/her live. I can’t believe that this slavery labor. Is this driver a illegal immigrant who use someone else’s account and made $2/hr in their country? Is he celebrating by doing this order?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*I’m wonder who will deliver groceries for this person*

I know a guy who would. His name is Rohit


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Is this that Insta Cart nonsense? Do they still make drivers take orders inside houses and help put away in cupboards too?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Alltel77 said:


> Is this that Insta Cart nonsense? Do they still make drivers take orders inside houses and help put away in cupboards too?


Yes that do, and also if requested you have to provide male customers hand relief.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m actually a fab shopper. I’m not just saying that. Both online and off, I get the best possible deals and best quality stuff. I would be MARVELLOUS at this.

But the money’s just not there. It’s not compensated adequately considering the time and effort it takes. This should be a bid service - the shopper gets to set the price. This will vary depending on time of day, location, shopping list. Bringing milk and eggs is one thing. Bringing flats of cans during the Can-Can sale is something else.

I’ve not even looked into this. No way I would agree to those rates.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

I would deliver it . I would be making 20 bucks in less then an hour . 
I should have it delivered ina bout 40 to 50 minutes . No tip . Ow well its still 20 dollars. 
Your a cancer survivor i am hapy for you for fighting sticking with it congrads . 
But your ego iss out of control. Its a great offer . Tip no tip your still getting 20 bucks . That idiot is still paying about the same if he tipped or not .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm kinda thinking someone would have to be nuts to do any of this shopping crap at all


We have one or two guys on the Washington Boards who have posted that they make pretty good money doing this. They are picky about what they take, but they claim to make it pay. Does anyone know if the customer can change the tip on InstaCart? He can on F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* and Fl*oor* Tr*ash*. I have yet to see complaints about tip baiting on *Insta*F*art* but that does not mean that it does not happen, if it can. I am guessing that the nine cents is a typographical error, but, when you consider that you are dealing with application customers, it might be the real thing.

Would I do this delivery? On the surface, no, but I have no experience shopping for InstaCart or any of the others, so in order to render a qualified answer, I would have to try it. I did do similar once or twice in my hacking days in the suburbs, but that was so far back that I forget if the job paid or not.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We have one or two guys on the Washington Boards who have posted that they make pretty good money doing this. They are picky about what they take, but they claim to make it pay. Does anyone know if the customer can change the tip on InstaCart? He can on F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* and Fl*oor* Tr*ash*. I have yet to see complaints about tip baiting on *Insta*F*art* but that does not mean that it does not happen, if it can. I am guessing that the nine cents is a typographical error, but, when you consider that you are dealing with application customers, it might be the real thing.
> 
> Would I do this delivery? On the surface, no, but I have no experience shopping for InstaCart or any of the others, so in order to render a qualified answer, I would have to try it. I did do similar once or twice in my hacking days in the suburbs, but that was so far back that I forget if the job paid or not.


Yes. They can change the tip after delivery on Instacart. Tip baiting has been a big issue with them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Bevital said:


> How long did it take you to shop? 1/2 hour?


Sounds like you've never been grocery shopping before! 68 items in a 1/2 hour???


mch said:


> I tried it a couple times. To say it sucks is an understatement.


So what's the real statement? Maybe it ****ing sucks dirty, sweaty balls perhaps?


BrainDead Driver said:


> I would deliver it


#sometimesthenamefits


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Yes. They can change the tip after delivery on Instacart. Tip baiting has been a big issue with them.


Thank you for the update. It does not surprise me. That these platforms allow tip baiting is *yet more proof* that they care less than ZERO about drivers.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

TIP baiting happens everywhere, DD,Uber and Grubhub. Uber eats I had at least 10, DD I have countless, GH have some. Overall, Uber Eats has better quality customers, richer user. DD has more low quality and trash customers.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

You’re getting hung up on a 9-cent tip, but for a 2.6 mile delivery it really isn’t THAT bad. It would be nice to know how many cases of water are going up how many stairs…


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> It’s insane to shop for people. I only do X, pick them up, drop them off. But if that works in your world, fine.


and Instacart has the worst tippers and the hardest work. Shop, replace out of stock items by texting customers, wait in line, pay and deliver. 
Plus they have triple batches, shoo for 3 people at the same time, keep all order separate, pay 3 orders separately and deliver to 3 homes, hoping it's not 3 gated communities, thought it has been when I used to do them.
and the kicker, they pay $7 per batch, but when it's 3 times harder they only pay you $2 for each of the other 2 so you make $11 shopping for three people plus shit tips.

I've done 2 good shop and pay at Walgreens a few item for $12 but because of decent tips. DoorDash shop and pay usually suck too,.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Lee239 said:


> and Instacart has the worst tippers and the hardest work. Shop, replace out of stock items by texting customers, wait in line, pay and deliver.
> Plus they have triple batches, shoo for 3 people at the same time, keep all order separate, pay 3 orders separately and deliver to 3 homes, hoping it's not 3 gated communities, thought it has been when I used to do them.
> and the kicker, they pay $7 per batch, but when it's 3 times harder they only pay you $2 for each of the other 2 so you make $11 shopping for three people plus shit tips.
> 
> I've done 2 good shop and pay at Walgreens a few item for $12 but because of decent tips. DoorDash shop and pay usually suck too,.


I only pick 5 items and less items shopping/$13-15 pay jobs. The rest I hope these customers eat shit, especially I see 40items/$5 tip, I order a pizza and pay $5 tip already, what the F these low baller tip $5 for the dumb ass 40 items grocery shopping? In a big supermarket? Walking around like digging that rock in the mine like a slave?


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> You’re getting hung up on a 9-cent tip, but for a 2.6 mile delivery it really isn’t THAT bad. It would be nice to know how many cases of water are going up how many stairs…


Stairs my ass, I load the shit on the front door and leave the *** out, don’t ask me enter to your dirty COVID contaminated crappy home.


----------

